# Xbox Live Silver to be renamed Xbox Live Free



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox Live Silver to be renamed Xbox Live Free*
October 20th, 2010 
By Johnny Cullen










Xbox UK community boss Graeme “AceyBongos” Boyd has revealed Xbox Live Silver will be renamed Xbox Live Free.

He made the tweet last night. The news comes after Microsoft revealed a re-designed Xbox.com earlier today.“Just been told that ‘Xbox LIVE Silver Membership’ will now officially be called ‘Xbox LIVE Free Membership’. The times they are a-changin…”​Indeed.
You can find the new redesign for Xbox.com here

Source: VG247


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Boy am I getting tired of MS marketing rubbish. All these Kinect videos showing people so over joyed at their amazing experience, all smiling and looking at each other with their jaws wide oven.

Slapping free onto something's name in this economic climate is just trying to get in more customers, which is fair enough, and strictly speaking true and accurate, but I bet they are going to roll with changing XBL Gold to 'XBL costs £10 more than it did before'.

A name change doesnt mean anything in real terms, and all it will do is make the unsuspecting think they are now getting something free, which previously wasnt. This isnt true and somewhat annoys me personally, but its only a personal gripe I guess.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

As the kids would say "I feel ya" but it's smart marketing for those who are not in the know, raising the price on the Gold will make the XBL community lose their minds. MS can only get away with it if they allow them to, there are some features that MS should reconsider and provide it on the Silver/Free service.

Come on Dan you know you have that same expression on your face when you get a new piece of gear, I know I do. :bigsmile:


----------

